# calculate linux  - pakiety chronione

## darecki

Witam 

, zainstalowalem sobie na jednym komputerze Calculate linux xfce , bo na Gentoo jestem za slaby, chcialem zobaczyc z czym to "sie je " , 

pytanie moje dotyczy , w jaki sposob moge odinstalowac pakiety , ktore sa "chronione" , chodzi mi o gimp , pidgin , i jeszcze kilka , z ktorych w ogole nie korzystam , 

po kazdym ich odinstalowaniu , np.( emerge --unmerge gimp ) , gdy wbije komende emerge --depclean , dostaje wiadomosc , ze dane pakiety sa "chronione " i nie zostana usuniete , a co za tym idzie po kazdej aktualizacji sa znowu na swoim miejscu . Szukalem w dokumentacji , ale nie potrafie sobie z tym poradzic , bardzo prosze o sugestie , pozdrawiam wszystkich , darecki

----------

## Lautre

Pokaż wszystkie zależności

```
equery d pidgin

 * These packages depend on pidgin:

x11-plugins/pidgin-hotkeys-0.2.4 (net-im/pidgin[gtk])

x11-plugins/pidgin-libnotify-0.14-r1 (net-im/pidgin[gtk])

x11-plugins/purple-plugin_pack-2.7.0-r1 (net-im/pidgin[gtk?,ncurses?])
```

Teraz usunąć Pidgin i jego wtyczek

```
emerge -C pidgin pidgin-hotkeys pidgin-libnotify purple-plugin_pack
```

Gimp nieco trudniejsze do usunięcia. Musimy też zmienić flagi USE, albo pozbyć się niektórych pakietach.

----------

